# Macht ihr Sport?



## Zwergpowerhunter (2. Dezember 2007)

Naja es regt mich ein bisschen auf wenn man nur weil man wow spielt und das nur in den ferien (! bitte keine flames!) als süchti oder so bezeichnet wird wobei ich wirklich net viel spiel seit 2006 septembber und bin erst 52...

Mfg Zwerghunter


----------



## Lurock (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin zwar nicht im Verein, aber ich spiele öfters mal Tischtennis.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Da fehlt eine weitere Möglichkeit.

"Ich kann keinen Sport treiben."

Habe mich meiner Stimme enthalten.


----------



## MmeHorror (2. Dezember 2007)

hum, es gibt halt solche und solche.

ich geh reiten und mache rettungsschwimmen.
hab also nur schwimmen angeklickt.


----------



## maggus (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre jeden Tag 10 km mit dem Rad zur Schule, und 10 km wieder zurück. Das ist genug, um bei Verzicht auf übermäßig viele süße Sachen das Gewicht zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Ich fahre jeden Tag 10 km mit dem Rad zur Schule, und 10 km wieder zurück. Das ist genug, um bei Verzicht auf übermäßig viele süße Sachen das Gewicht zu halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du willt garnicht wissen, was ich alles in mich reinstopfe. Dennoch habe ich in den letzten 2 Jahren ca. 5 Kilo abgenommen. o_O

Ich verstehs selbst nicht, denn Sport kann ich nicht betreiben.


----------



## Jester~ (2. Dezember 2007)

ich boxe und fahre fahrrad.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich mache Judo und reite recht gerne....auch wenn letzteres zZ nicht möglich ist :/


----------



## Gronwell (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde nirgends meinen Sport, Schach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Dann müsste es für mich auch noch Solitär geben =(


----------



## Gronwell (2. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dann müsste es für mich auch noch Solitär geben =(



Schach ist anerkannte Sportart, Solitär nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (2. Dezember 2007)

Dich anscheinend nicht, sollte es aber, Wissen schadet nicht, glaub mir.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Mit dieser Einstellung gehe ich bereits seit fast 13 Jahren durchs Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. Dezember 2007)

Mit dem Titel des Threads ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt, schön dass du es uns mitgeteilt hast.
Kennste Esther?


----------



## nalcarya (3. Dezember 2007)

SPORT IST MORD! 

Womit bewisen wäre das Assassinen nicht fies und hinterhältig sondern einfach nur sehr eifrige Sportler sind :>


----------



## Ascordia (3. Dezember 2007)

haha sau geil ^^

hab das voting hier jetz erst entdeckt und hab mich gut weg geschmissen als ich das ergebnis sah. 

wie es mir aber irgendwie eh schon klar war xD


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir wurde letztens als ich ins Militär musste Leistungsastma erkannt. Also wieder nach Hause und schön fernhalten von Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (3. Dezember 2007)

naja ich spiel 3mal die woche handball
und kann nicht raiden gehen,weil am we spiel ist 
und meine freundin wow hasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> und meine freundin wow hasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg, sag deiner Freundin, WoW ist genauso ein Hobby wie Fussball oder Modelflugzeuge. >.<

Wenn sie das nicht akzeptieren will, schieb sie ab, ist ja schlimm....


----------



## Nolamé (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich geh unheimlich gern schwimmen, allerdings komme ich nicht oft dazu, weil wir nur ein Schwimmbad in der Nähe haben und das ist immer überfüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wenn, dann fahr ich etwas weiter weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ansonsten, was sich eben so ergibt... Zum Bus rennen, einkaufen mit dem Rad...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (3. Dezember 2007)

Bin zu faul dazu zocke lieber... 	 [ 15 ] 

Wayne, ich steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linuschka (4. Dezember 2007)

Also ich gehe 3 Mal die Woche zum Step Aerobic...

das reicht völlig aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Thront (4. Dezember 2007)

es fehlt der "beischlaf"


verbrennt viel fett und hält fit


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Hat schon seine Richtigkeit, Thront. Da gabs doch mal n Galileo drüber. Ergebnis: Ca. 300 Kalorien weg pro 'Session'.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (4. Dezember 2007)

Es gab auch mal ein Galileo über die Funktion bzw. den "Erfolg" von gewissen Handgeräten für die Damen inklusive Test... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find ich im Vorabendprogramm zwar unschön für die kleinen Kiddies aber was soll man machen XD

Aber im Grunde habt ihr beiden da schon recht *lol*


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Es gab auchmal eins über die sog. 'Sexperten'. Da hat dann in der BILD (?) einer übelst drüber gewettert, dass seine beiden neunjährigen Söhne oderso das gesehen hätten. Wobei die mit 9 eigentlich schon aufgeklärt sein müssten. Entweder von den Eltern, oder vom Pausenhof.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungodan (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele im Tischtennisverein, hab bis vor 3 Jahren aber für ca 3/4 Jahre Wasserball gespielt.
Davor nochma 2 Jahre Judo ;D
Ansonsten fahre ich noch relativ viel Fahrrad.


----------



## Tahiria (4. Dezember 2007)

ich spiele sehr gerne Volleyball  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nii_chan (5. Dezember 2007)

Mhh~
zaehlt Bettsport auch dazu? xDD


----------



## Veragron (5. Dezember 2007)

Klar. Warum nicht. Übrigens ist deine Signatur...nennen wir es 'Sexually offensive'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (5. Dezember 2007)

Bettsport regelmässig, Kickboxen unregelmässig...bin zu faul seit ich wieder mit WoW angefangen habe -.-


----------



## Bananabill (5. Dezember 2007)

§ mal inner woche Volleyball. Schade das so wenige den sport betreiben hier


----------



## Bananabill (5. Dezember 2007)

Tahiria schrieb:


> ich spiele sehr gerne Volleyball
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein gleichgesinnter


----------



## Lorille (5. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Klar. Warum nicht. Übrigens ist deine Signatur...nennen wir es 'Sexually offensive'.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Passend dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cry like an emo?

OT: Ich jogge und schwimme im Sommer, für Ballsportarten fehlt mir (außer Tennis) die Begabung.


----------



## aengaron (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele Basketball und geh regelmäßig Schwimmen. Gevotet hab ich für *is net dabei* weil BB mein Hauptsport ist.

Lg


----------



## nii_chan (5. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Passend dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wieder jemand der Visual Kei nicht kennt und es daher als "Emo" abstempelt. *strike*
Bitte erst informieren und dann den Senf dazu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_Kei)


Aber abgesehen vom Bettsport..
Ich spiele auch sehr gerne Volleyball, war frueher auch mal im Verein.
Frueher ging ich auch ganz gern reiten, jetzt nicht mehr so weil der Kontakt dazu fehlt.
Und nachdem ja jetzt Winter ist: Schlittschuhfahren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nii


----------



## Lorille (5. Dezember 2007)

nii_chan schrieb:


> Und wieder jemand der Visual Kei nicht kennt und es daher als "Emo" abstempelt. *strike*
> Bitte erst informieren und dann den Senf dazu geben
> 
> 
> ...



Japanische Subkulturen kopieren ftw, ich kann jetzt schon lange keine Mandelaugen und Mangas mehr sehen...


----------



## AhLuuum (5. Dezember 2007)

wb Lorille!

Ich spiel übrigens Rugby.


----------



## Zorkal (5. Dezember 2007)

nii_chan schrieb:


> Und wieder jemand der Visual Kei nicht kennt und es daher als "Emo" abstempelt. *strike*
> Bitte erst informieren und dann den Senf dazu geben
> 
> 
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufmerksamkei...4tsst%C3%B6rung

Dieser ganze EmoPunkWannabeeVisualKei-dreck ist wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Lorille (5. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aufmerksamkei...4tsst%C3%B6rung
> 
> Dieser ganze EmoPunkWannabeeVisualKei-dreck ist wirklich schlimm.



Danke, ehrlich gesagt unterscheide ich da nicht zwischen verschiedenen Subkulturen. Ist für mich alles ein Syndrom von Teenage Angst und Pubertätswahnsinn.

Und hi Ahluum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (6. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Danke, ehrlich gesagt unterscheide ich da nicht zwischen verschiedenen Subkulturen. Ist für mich alles ein Syndrom von Teenage Angst und Pubertätswahnsinn.
> 
> Und hi Ahluum
> 
> ...


o.O Lorille hatte garnicht registriert das du wieder da bist.
Welcome back.


----------



## dmix (6. Dezember 2007)

grinden


----------



## Falkir (6. Dezember 2007)

ich hab 2 mal die woche klettern, 1mal pro monat in die berge, 
Am WE geh ich meistens 1 mal pro woche in die berge wanders.
Ansonsten Bettsport mach ich (leider?) noch net, soll ja allerdings
ganz lustig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Früher war ich noch 1 mal pro woche in Handball, aber unser neuer trainer war so ein Ar***, da hats 
einfach keinen spaß mehr gemacht


----------



## Eisfieber (6. Dezember 2007)

Taek-won-do mindesten 2 mal die woche (wenn nich dann 3 mal)  und Tanzen 1 mal
Bogen schießen wenn ich mal lust hab^^


----------



## Licanin (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich schleppe eigentlich den ganzen Tag Kartons und kisten herum und das ist für mich genug Sport^^

Ansonsten gehe ich gelegentlich Schhwimmen!


----------



## Oswulf73 (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe dreimal die Woche JU-JUTSU. Dazu dann noch Kraftsport und Laufen.
Keiner reagiert mit so einem Training schneller an den Tasten als ich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*MUHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## The Holy Paladin (7. Dezember 2007)

Mein Sport den ich betreide ist das Tennis spielen und den Jungs von RWE die Treue halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Herzliches wb Lorille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Lorille (7. Dezember 2007)

The schrieb:


> PS: Herzliches wb Lorille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern habe ich btw. aufm Campus LaCrosse gespielt, das macht auch irgendwie Spaß.


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

Jeden Dienstag 1 -2 Stunden Badminton. Wenn ich mal Zeit hab Schwimmen ansonsten jeden Tag Fahrrad fahren(is zwangsläufig so wegen Fahrschule,Schule,Praktikum und E-gitarre^^)


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Saison ist SNOWBOARDEN!!!


----------



## Serran (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich gehe 2 mal die Woche ins Fitness Center...

Ich bin aber kein Macho mit den hammer Muskeln XD

Ich fins bloß ohne Sport ist das Leben irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Lordshadowkan (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich mache keinen Sport, weil ich einfach zu faul dafür bin , bzw was besseres zu tun habe...^^


MFG Lordshadowkan


----------



## Tyro (8. Dezember 2007)

Gehe 3 mal wöchentlich 2,5 h ins Fitnessstudio. Jetzt für die Mthematiker unter uns^^:

3 x 2,5 h = x
x = 7,5 h

also 7,5 h pro woche!^^


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Aja und manchmal gehe ich auch Basketball/Fußball spielen ^^


----------



## Jaaber (9. Dezember 2007)

Feldhockey rulez!!

PS: Deutscher Meister Halle '07 & Deutscher Vizemeister Feld '07


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Feldhockey also... 
So, so...


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Basketball...sowohl als Spieler als auch als Schiedsrichter.

Montag : Spiel zu spielen
Dienstag : abends 1 1/2 Stunden Training
Mittwoch : abends 1 1/2 Stunden Training
Donnerstag : abends 1 1/2 Stunden Training
Freitag : abends 1 1/2 Stunden Training
Samstag oder Sonntag : Spiel zu spielen oder Spiel zu Pfeifen...

Ich spiele nun schon 7 Jahre Basketball... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Bin heute ne Stunde joggen gewesen ^^


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich fnds ja ulkig das die meisten zu faul sind^^


----------



## AhLuuum (10. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich sind nur 31.52% zu faul, der Rest betreibt irgendeine Sportart.


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

Davon abgesehen das der Beischlaf fehlt,den ich auch ausübe
betreibe ich noch regelmäßig headbanging
und handball


----------



## Cryptosporidium 136 (11. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin zu faul, ich zock lieber meinen Pala hoch


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

In den letzten zwei Wochen gehen wir wieder joggen, aber mein Freund hat am Freitag die 8er gezogen bekommen. Da ist es im moment schlecht und jetzt überlege ich ob ich nicht jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren soll? 

Das sind nur leider 42km.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (11. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich mach ich nur einen Sport und zwar Skaten...


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

heute mal wieder auf Sport verzichtet ^^


----------

